# T5 HO lamps.



## jeweled_weevil (Jan 19, 2009)

I got one of the T5 HO lamps a while back for my 75 gallon tank, after the original lamp fell into the tank and broke. Anyway, Ever since I got it I had this problem with algae going bonkers. Tons of algae growing. Never had that problem with the old lamp. Any ideas of bulbs I could use that won't make the algae go nuts?


----------



## jeweled_weevil (Jan 19, 2009)

Not sure. Two different kinds. I'm at work at the moment so I can't look. Will let you guys know when I get home.


----------



## orion (May 31, 2009)

what light range are they certain types of algeas like certain types of light range 

maybe more light than you had before maybe your feeding them 2 much lotsa variables

i noticed i feed more when all the lights are on cause they are so pretty ahhahahahaa


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

The T5HO (high outout) is putting out more light. Not knowing what the old v. new fixture is, I can't comment for sure on wattage and such. But by your description, you are now off balance between the lighting and nutrients. Sounds like an algae playground. Need some further info to be more certain.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Yup...these lights are not like the typical bulbs even at the same wattage, they have more lumens or (penetration power), so if you have too much light, you invite algae if you do not also adjust your nutrient/CO2 levels.

I have 10k and 6500k T5 lights over my tank. I am still fine tuning how much light I want based on how much I want to supplement with nutrients, CO2, and pruning of plants. The amount of time on, will also play a role.


----------



## jeweled_weevil (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok. Found the packages for my bulbs. Looks like one is a 10,000K, and the other is 6700K. What range should I be using? and how do I adjust nutrients to keep the algae from growing?


----------



## kevo220 (Jul 15, 2009)

I use 420 actinics and 75/25 bulbs which are 14k bulbs. The lower kelvin bulbs are a lot more yellow looking and offer a more preferrable light spectrum for the algae especially when they get old and the spectrum shifts.


----------



## jeweled_weevil (Jan 19, 2009)

So. Should I be having lower k?


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

Your lamps are a good spectrum for growing plants. If you have too much light for the plants in the tank you either need to reduce the light intensity or grow more plants faster to make use of the light. By making plants grow faster, there will be less nutrients left in the water for the algae to use. To reduce the light intensity in the tank, try moving the lamps further from the water so that the light can leak away before it enters the tank. Reflectors are not perfect so you will lose light with any increase in distance.


----------



## jeweled_weevil (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok. How would I make the plants grow faster? Should I increase the amount of plants in the tank?


----------



## jshank (Aug 16, 2008)

My tank did the same thing when I added T5. My sand actually turned green. Not really sure how to handle it. I just stir the sand once in awhile and bring the white sand up. The green sand will go back to normal after it has been buried for awhile. The sides of my tank are in good shape though. I have noticed more algae in my filter intakes. I added more plants today though, maybe that will help. Who knows.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

When first setting up a planted tank, you need to "overstock" with plants or algae will compete. Once plants are established you can arrange them better or remove the cheap ones and put in nicer ones. 

Now that your plants are actively growing and well rooted you have to keep an eye out for defiencies. Leaves turning yellow, getting clear, melting,...etc. This will tell you how much you need to dose with nutrients, keeping in mind that more lights means more nutrients and more pruning/maintance.

With T5 lights you have 2 options lots of pruning, CO2, and nutrients, or reduce the lights some/raise them and less pruning and nutrients. This however, may limit you to certain plants that do not require as much lighting.



...The green on the sand is most likely Blue green algae which is actually a cyanobacteria. It likes the silica in sand and can be treated with eyrthromycin since it is a bacteria.


----------



## jeweled_weevil (Jan 19, 2009)

There doesn't seem to be a problem with the plants themselves. nice and green and sending up shoots. its just the algae going nuts. all over all surfaces. Not really an option to raise the lights since I have a canopy. Have to keep cats out. Just algae on like every surface. Is there a place I can look up easy non expensive co2 set ups? What is the benefit of a co2 setup anyway?


----------



## jshank (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I will have to look into it.


----------



## jshank (Aug 16, 2008)

can I get eyrthromycin at my LFS? or where do i get it? What effects does it have on my fish if any?


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

I believe that the "Maracyn" people sell it at LFS under their product name. Just look at the ingredients.

weevil, 
Can you describe your algae or do you have a picture. Different ones are treated differently.


----------



## jeweled_weevil (Jan 19, 2009)

It's brownish green and slimy. coats surfaces, but it's not hairy.


----------

